# Forum Home Renovation Pest Control  Borer (?) in old hardwood studs

## Slowrenos

Starting to prepare the old studs for the new plasterboard, and I notice that one of them has dozens of little pinholes and a sort of crumble effect where I pulled out two big nails.  (Sorry, haven't yet figured out how to include a photo - hope that's not vital.)
Questions:
1. Is that what borer looks like?
2. If it is borer, are they likely to be still in business?  House was built in the early 1950s.
3. What should I do about it?
Would appreciate advice.

----------


## phild01

Re posting images: https://www.renovateforum.com/f36/ho...photos-120536/ 
Be sure to reduce their size if file is more than 1Mb.

----------


## NRB

It is possible that as only one stud is like that you will be ok 
Does it look that it only a corner of the stud?,there is one insect that only infects softwood and not the heartwood
After all the years they are long gone,maybe a sister stud If you are concerned about the strength

----------


## Slowrenos

Here's hoping re photo:

----------


## NRB

Looks like I was talking about,sister stud and you should be fine

----------


## Slowrenos

Oops - three for the price of one.  On a learning curve.
It's only one stud, NRB.  It's the one with very big gum veins (with the hardened gum easily scraped out).  I'm not worried about the strength - the whole wall is as solid as a rock.  Leave well alone?

----------


## NRB

You should be fine
Many years ago I was under our house and saw that about 25% of one joist was like that and S##t myself,Got my dad to have a look(builder) the comments he gave me were just as I posted

----------


## Slowrenos

Thanks for the reassurance.  I've reali*S*ed I will need some little-sister timber when the extra nogging goes in for the upper cupboards.  Don't want the range hood cabinet screwed into that stud.

----------


## joynz

That damage is insignificant.   
Remember, studs often have holes for electrical wires drilled into them that are a lot bigger than that.

----------


## Slowrenos

I see what you mean, joynz.  The doorway stud at the end of that wall is like a Swiss cheese.  Two light switches back-to-back.  Fortunately it's a different timber - some really tough reddish-coloured stuff.

----------

